

Meritocracy - the big myth - stefan_kendall
http://www.stefankendall.com/2013/03/meritocracy-big-myth.html

======
jpdoctor
> _So what happens when you switch jobs? In general, your future employer will
> lure you out of your position with money or prestige, offering a 15% or more
> increase in salary._

This works until it doesn't.

------
RougeFemme
I don't understand how/why older employees will earn higher salaries than
younger ones. Don't younger ones often have higher _starting_ salaries than
the older ones, even after adjusting for inflation (because the skills of the
younger ones are presumed to be more cutting edge and because the dev shortage
continues to grow). So, all other things being equal - number of moves, %
increase, inflation - won't the younger ones start _and_ finish at a higher
salary than the older ones? Having said all that, I _do_ agree that much of
meritocracy is a myth...just not necessarily for the reason(s) stated.

------
brokentone
I think the general premise holds, but assuming that you will hit a cap in
this, the market is still efficient, this is only noting that a single
employer's system is inefficient. Or that the employer has found job security
and loyalty command long enough a tenure that it's worth underpaying.

Also the inflation math doesn't work out. $102k => $83k in 11 years vs $106k
=> $85k in 6 years If the second number were $95k, I'd accept it.

------
holograham
1\. Companies can (and do) give >5% raises 2\. If you are a true rock star,
often a company will attempt to match or come close to your external offer
rather than lose you 3\. Pay is only part of the motivation to work somewhere
4\. The best employees will naturally be offered other opportunities. This is
normal. Good companies are adept at keeping those employees happy.

------
deodorel
Well, if you hop too often it will look bad on your cv, so it will stop you at
a certain point. Otherwise yes, the best way to increase your salary is to
change jobs, if the economy allows it. Just leave at least 2 years between
jobs :)

------
ChrisBanner
It's a sad reality. I'd add that it's often not necessary to go so far as
leaving the job. Rather threatening to leave can be enough to render the same
boost, assuming you've got the stomach for playing that kind of game.

~~~
sopooneo
But I've always read (here and elsewhere) that you should never take a counter
offer. Or are you just saying to make it known in that you might leave,
without a specific offer from another company on the table?

~~~
ChrisBanner
I should clarify that I'm not advocating the approach, rather just stating
that I've seen it work in several organizations. Those cases were mixed, some
accepted a counter others were up front, essentially saying "Look, do I need
to go and get another offer for us to work this out?".

If I'm not mistaken, the thought behind not accepting counters is that it
breeds resentment. In reality, I think it depends on how tactfully the process
is handled.

Personally, my approach has been to hop and not accept counters.

------
mprat
Presumably the reason you get a salary increase when you switch jobs is the
value-add you give the company from the experience you are bringing in.

------
api
I love the ending:

"And your good employees will leave you, and I can't blame them."

